# Pond Snails



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I bought anacharis that was infested with pond snails. I can not kill them (violates my morals), so I have been caring for them. I gave one to my cousins 5 year old daughter months ago. "Wormy" has not reproduced living in a pint plastic jar. So, I have been working on moving all of them into pints. I am guessing that they do not reproduce because it is just enough space and food for one. Anyway, my question is... how frequently would you change the water in a pint jar with a pond snail in it? I have a couple jars with 4 or 5 in them (as I am still working on coming up with more jars). How frequently would you change that water? I am feeding them pieces of lettuce. Does anyone happen to know how long they live? I am hoping to find them homes, but just in case (which is probably what will happen) I am wondering how long I'm stuck with jars full of snails.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I've read that they can live for 2-3 years.
And I'd say one 50-100% change/week is plenty. I've also heard of people only replacing water that's evaporated and not even dechlorinating and them doing fine. I'm sure there is something more exact out there, but this is what I have read when looking them up after they got in my tanks.
Not sure if you have other types of snails and just don't want this kind, or I'd you have researched much about snails at all, but just in case::
You might want to supplement their diet with calcium so their shells don't have defficiencies but as long as your p.h. Is above 7 they will be fine.
If possible I'd add some kind of live plant in there to keep them happy, to graze and hang out on, but it's not a must as long a they have algae/algae tabs to chew on and some fish food or blanched vegetables, put it in at night and out in the morning. A very small amount is more than enough for them though. Natural light would be a good idea too, to grow some algae for them.
Goodluck with them! Hopefully you can find them homes! I wouldn't mind taking them but Im 2 states away lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Have you tried offering them up for sale on here?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Have you tried offering them up for sale on here?


I had not. I did not expect that people would want pond snails when they can get them in easily for free at most fish stores. But, I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I think I've read that they can live for 2-3 years.
> And I'd say one 50-100% change/week is plenty. I've also heard of people only replacing water that's evaporated and not even dechlorinating and them doing fine. I'm sure there is something more exact out there, but this is what I have read when looking them up after they got in my tanks.
> Not sure if you have other types of snails and just don't want this kind, or I'd you have researched much about snails at all, but just in case::
> You might want to supplement their diet with calcium so their shells don't have defficiencies but as long as your p.h. Is above 7 they will be fine.
> ...


I have not heard anything about calcium before. I do have a mystery snail that eats the live plants in my tank (that is really who the plants are for). Do I need to do anything for him?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would add plants in there Jars.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If your ph is above 7 I wouldn't worry about it. You really don't need to do anything special for any type of snail unless the ph is under 7 then you want to try to bring it up, or atleast offer some cuttlebone. I think the same care guidelines go for every snail species.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would add a bit of Anarchis in every Jar.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would add a bit of Anarchis in every Jar.


I will not buy more anacharis. I have bought it twice, and both times ended up with snails. I do not need anymore than I already have. :lol: 

Also, adding a plant to each jar is not really possible. I have about 7 jars at the moment. Plants cost $3-$4 for cheap ones. 4 snails in 1 jar ate a small anubis in 4 days. I have been constantly having to replace my plants over the past few months in my tank, and I have probably over $100 in plants.  The last batch (of plants) I pulled out and I am trying to save them. They are in a quarantine tank until I can be sure Neptune's 10 g is clear of pond snails. 

aemaki09 - Thanks for the information. I do not know the ph in the jars. I will check and if needed add cuttlebone.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well the ph I would guess is the same as it is in your tanks. BUT checking it is always good! Instead of plants just add algea wafer bits or some blanched veggies and they will be fine!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could buy one plant and split it.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the same problem. I'm contemplating taking them to the lake..


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

callistra said:


> I have the same problem. I'm contemplating taking them to the lake..


I wish I could do that. Iowa has some of the worst water in the world. We have the largest nitrate removal station here because our water is so polluted from pesticides, soil erosion and hog confinements. I have a creek in my backyard, and I thought it would be a nice home for them. But, I realized that they would die once they hit the water from the nitrates. Good luck with yours.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

callistra said:


> I have the same problem. I'm contemplating taking them to the lake..


 Thats a Felony.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thats a Felony.


That all depends on the ownership of the lake. There are laws that allow the introduction of certain species into privately owned lakes, as long as precautions are taken to ensure there is no contamination of publicly owned water. That is how some private lakes are stocked with non-native species of fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if pond snails are considered an invasive species. I know hornwort is. 
I have been having a little bit of a pond snail issue as well recently. I decided to downsize from 3 tanks to 2, so that meant taking down my 5.5 gallon natural planted tank. So I didn't have to throw away the plants I got a pot and filled it full of the soil and gravel from the old 5.5, planted a ton of wisteria in it, and put it in my 10 gallon. All the fish love it, and I get to keep my plants. Happy ending! Back to the subject of pond snails, when I was doing this I had left some of the soil with a little bit of water in one of my buckets. I was going to clean it out today, and found a little pond snail. 2 days in maybe 50 mL of water! haha The things are crazy hardy. I love the little guys, they add a bit more life to the tank. I would reccomed waiting for your plants to grow a lot, and trim them into smaller pieces to put into the jars. Or get a bundle of hornwort, as it multiplies like rabbits (or pond snails heehee). If I were you I would be doing 2 water changes a week. Have you thought of getting a smal tank, like 1 gallon or so, and putting all of the snails in it? Or even a plastic tub? It would be easy to clean, and you only have to clean one container instead of seven.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I wonder if pond snails are considered an invasive species. I know hornwort is.
> I have been having a little bit of a pond snail issue as well recently. I decided to downsize from 3 tanks to 2, so that meant taking down my 5.5 gallon natural planted tank. So I didn't have to throw away the plants I got a pot and filled it full of the soil and gravel from the old 5.5, planted a ton of wisteria in it, and put it in my 10 gallon. All the fish love it, and I get to keep my plants. Happy ending! Back to the subject of pond snails, when I was doing this I had left some of the soil with a little bit of water in one of my buckets. I was going to clean it out today, and found a little pond snail. 2 days in maybe 50 mL of water! haha The things are crazy hardy. I love the little guys, they add a bit more life to the tank. I would reccomed waiting for your plants to grow a lot, and trim them into smaller pieces to put into the jars. Or get a bundle of hornwort, as it multiplies like rabbits (or pond snails heehee). If I were you I would be doing 2 water changes a week. Have you thought of getting a smal tank, like 1 gallon or so, and putting all of the snails in it? Or even a plastic tub? It would be easy to clean, and you only have to clean one container instead of seven.


I had a 2.5 g and they all died in it (this was in Aug or Sep). Its been pretty easy with the jars to just move them into the bathroom for water changes, and then back into my room when they are done. I decided instead of having a few with one snail, and others with multiple snails, I would just combine them all into three jars. 

I have given up on trying to rid the tank of them. I had all the plants removed and each day I removed the ones that were on the walls of the tank. Each day there were more and more. I realized that it was pointless. So, I have stopped trying to remove them. But, I am still trying to give most my plants the chance to regrow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> That all depends on the ownership of the lake. There are laws that allow the introduction of certain species into privately owned lakes, as long as precautions are taken to ensure there is no contamination of publicly owned water. That is how some private lakes are stocked with non-native species of fish.[/QUOTE As long as you have the owners permission.


----------

